# Newbie in So Cal



## MM109 (Aug 21, 2010)

does anyone know of a good archery shop in Southern California? I am looking into getting my first setup. I have become addicted to the sport and can't stop researching all the different types of risers and limbs. 

Thanks


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* MM109. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

SOUTHERN CALI.......!!! 


*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

WELCOME..!
what part of town...So. Kali, is kinda vage...


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey there Ramona...Just finished one of our Photo Shoots for our Calendar in your neck of the woods.


San Clemente to be exact!!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## MM109 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm in SF Valley!!!  

Any good reputable archery shops around here? I don't mind driving far either.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## MM109 (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks Folks!

I'm still learning and considering in to check out the Conejo Valley Archers.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome, Welcome, Welcome:band::wave3::clap::drummer:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## SemperF (Nov 22, 2009)

Simi Valley Don @ 805-577 0335


----------

